# Let's see your goofiest horse photos!



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

So apparently its the new style to stick your tongue our for photos..


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

negrita with her donkey ears & sticking her tongue out lol


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

They say that horses take after their owners, well I hope not. HAHAHAH.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

My first pony use to smile if you gave her a treat










My 'new' horse sometimes does the same thing (but he doesn't get treats - yard rule)


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

He is just so... cute and goofy looking


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol!!!


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

tseluyu dylan said:


> So apparently its the new style to stick your tongue our for photos..


HAHAHAHA!!! Too Funny!


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> He is just so... cute and goofy looking


What a pretty picture!!!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I took this one today and thought it was pretty funny, not so much a goofy horse as a goofy dog, but still. Not great quality, it was getting late and my camera isn't that great, but Genie desided she didn't want Hannah (dog) to be there anymore and charged and threatened her, Hannah is always looking for someone to play w/ and since she has no concept of danger she thought it was a game and started zooming laps around Genie, who, of course, went after her, which is when I snapped this pic (lap number 4), just after this Genie took off to be w/ Socket and Hannah came in grinning from ear to ear (got a pic of that to, but it's blurry), still no idea that Genie isn't her new best friend!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

To gosh I just teared but laughing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Natt (Jun 27, 2011)

*Archie and Jack looking Goofy.*

Archie is my Quarter horse and Jack is my TB. These boys no longer look that skinny. They have lots of weight and are looking fantastic now.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's my filly playing with the dog's shoe! She will grab in and go running across her pasture swinging it by the laces, goofy girl!


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

that is cute (horse with the dog shoe lol)

my horses tend to think the cameras food >.<


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Whisks is forever sticking her tongue out and pulling silly expressions!


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

these are so cute 

whiskey, I'm jealous of that mohawk! My dang tb's mane wouldn't do that if her life depended on it, I've always wanted at least one of my horses to be able to sport a mohawk but have had no luck, boo


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha that Mohawk is the result of my terrible pulling skills! Whiskey seems to have a naturally spiky mane so when i pulled it shorter it just went nuts!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is stupid pics of just one of mine. There are tons of dumb ones, I like em.:lol:


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL SaddleDragon, the confo pic makes me laugh because of you flailing your arms haha! If someone watched me attempt to get my horse to perk her ears up I swear they'd think I was mentally unstable, I jump around/throw things/shake bags/throw rocks in the bush/shuffle my feet around and my horse will still stand there, totally unattentive and probably thinking "wth is this woman doing and why does she make me stand here and watch..."


----------



## lovemygaitedbabies (Jul 12, 2011)

One of my old horses posing after a trail ride. No idea....


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

AbbeyCPA said:


> LOL SaddleDragon, the confo pic makes me laugh because of you flailing your arms haha! If someone watched me attempt to get my horse to perk her ears up I swear they'd think I was mentally unstable, I jump around/throw things/shake bags/throw rocks in the bush/shuffle my feet around and my horse will still stand there, totally unattentive and probably thinking "wth is this woman doing and why does she make me stand here and watch..."


 
Yeah, you should see me trying to ear up my mare, NOTHING intrests her. Its impossible. Most people think Im nuts anyways, so it doesnt bother me. That pic got sent to ASHA, as I am trying to correct his markings this the registry. Cole is usually eared up, but it had been hot and he just wasnt as curious as usual.

BTW, jumping jacks or baby powder usually works too.:lol:


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh my these are all so cute! XD 

Here's mine:

So my bf decides to lay down on the horse when who else should join him but Ms. Chicken. Jessie (the mare) thankfully didn't mind the added weight or flapping and the bf eventually got to go back to sleep.









Tequila thought picking Blueberries was too much work to be spent standing up, so down he went for a snooze in the bushes that we were SUPPOSED to be picking from.









Thunder always manages to look goofy completely unintentionally - he thinks he's the hottest thing going.









The ominious trail ride back with no riders... one more reason why I tell people to just drop the reins and let the horse do his job when we're out riding. Proof that our horses know what they're doing!


----------

